# Just split a huge score---identify wood type?



## smok'n steve (Aug 12, 2008)

Went to my brothers today and he filled my truck with large 16 inch long by 12 to 16" diameter logs from his wood lot.  I took these strange hardwood logs home and convinced my lovely wife to split them!  Notice the pics!

Anyone identify them?  MY Brother says that the clue is that my lovely wife doesn't have "one" and that this hardwood yields a fruit that rhymes with berry????

HELP?


----------



## walking dude (Aug 12, 2008)

LOLOL.........killing me here Steve............need to look at the LEAVES to REALLY be able to tell..............

but i will put out a "GUESS"..........oak?


----------



## walking dude (Aug 12, 2008)

btw...........LOVE your license plate on the truck ! ! !


----------



## bassman (Aug 12, 2008)

If anyone says "cherry", she's going to use that splitting mall on you
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










.


----------



## richtee (Aug 12, 2008)

Definition: When two women enter opposite doors of a large shopping establishment.


----------



## smokin365 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hillarious!!


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 13, 2008)

Sure its oak?  I was never much of a poet, but does it rhyme, I mean well I guess acorns are fruit maybe ahhh i dunno what ya think?


----------



## smokin' dick (Aug 13, 2008)

Steve, all of those splits look WAY too large to fit into Twiggy!! What were you thinking?  That red tinged fruit wood of yours would smell really good smoking away inside my modified silver smoker. By the way I love Bing Cherries.


----------



## walking dude (Aug 13, 2008)

hmmm i need to adjust my color............i dont really see the red tinge, like the cherry i have in my wood pile


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 13, 2008)

Boy, its funny, because that wood really does have a real lot of red in it,  Maybe its red oak, Huh?


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 14, 2008)

Without seen some leaves an from the clean splits an reddish color that was red oak.  Never argue with a woman who has a splittin mall in her hands!


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 14, 2008)

Maybe your right there Trav, although them Acorns are pretty yummy, have a taste almost like some sort of berry.  My lovely wife has been eating them up. 

 She suggests that she knows what kind of tree it is, but she won't tell me,  She keeps calling my brother George Washington, I don't know why?


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 14, 2008)

Pineapple steve?!


----------



## capt dan (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice pile of  uh..........wood!  Looks like the wife knows how to handle wood splittin. I gotta think that with your welding skills and mechanical abilty, you have a  pnumatic log splitter around that Ranch of yours. How many did she really split with that mall?


----------



## capt dan (Aug 14, 2008)

Looks like some  well seasoned cherry too. I noticed how the bark has fell off most of it. Nice. I got a batch of that around here a few months ago. Nice  stuff, burns slower than oak though.


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 14, 2008)

Honestly?

I split it all by hand and she stood em all up for me as they fell over and piled them while I was splitting---it was a real comical scene-----sort of looked like she was lighting dynamite and quickly moving out of the way!!!!! LOLOL

You really think its Cherry?  Never thought of that, Trav say's its pineapple and  WD thinks its red oak?


----------



## coyote (Aug 14, 2008)

looks like sherry wood, bares the leaves that mothra feeds on.very endangered speices. navtives used the wood to make tent pegs out of and sell to the tourist. who in turn thought they were crappy tent pegs and split when hammerd on..when they threw them in the camp fire out of discust.the smoke smell was awesome and so began the time honord tradition of low and slow.


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 17, 2008)

Did you say Sherry? reminds me of gym class in highschool!!


----------



## motorhedd (Aug 17, 2008)

methinx Smok'n Steve is rubbin that great score of "cherry" in abit.Just scored me 1/8 cord of the same funny lookin wood today and thought I was all that till I saw yer pile now I'm jealous LOL!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




MH


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 17, 2008)

16" diameter for a cherry tree is good size.


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 17, 2008)

Yes, it was one big old tree---so is it official?  The wood type?

What you are calling it, rhymes w/ berry???????????????????


----------



## taterdavid (Aug 26, 2008)

The bark on the one log in the first two pictures(lower left) looks like cherry to me


----------



## taterdavid (Aug 26, 2008)

16" cherry tree ain't uncommon around here at all, i burn them all winter for heat


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 26, 2008)

So, are you.......telling me this is a *****willow tree?


----------



## taterdavid (Aug 26, 2008)

NO BARKS WRONG FOR THAT.Looking at the log i pointed out it looks like cherry to me but pictures can be desieving, but i doubt you would be so happy unless it was cherry

SO FINAL ANSWER FROM ME IS CHERRY


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 26, 2008)

and it rhymes w/ Berry!

I am tellin my wife what you said!!!!!  (can she call you if she has a question?)

Thanks Tator:-)


----------



## taterdavid (Aug 26, 2008)

So Whats The Answer???


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 27, 2008)

I told her it was cherry, she hit me with the blunt side of her spitting mall!

Case closed:-)  Thanks for all your input, I guess I was in denial!


----------



## 1894 (Aug 27, 2008)

Better the blunt side of the maul than the other


----------

